# Coors light, drums and heat... oh my



## timbuck (Jul 17, 2017)

Saw a few new things this weekend at the Anaheim Surf of Norco tournament.  
1.  Lady pouring coors light into her hydro flask right before the start of her daughters 03 game.  I wanted to ask if she had any extras. 
2.  Sunday morning 8:30 game.  A few fields down from our game, there was a "fan" pounding on a drum like the supporters section of an MLS game.  Pounding on it for most of the first half.  Someone must have told him (I assume it was a dad, but who knows) to put away the drum for the rest of the game. 
3.  Damn it was hot. Too hot to sit there.  Definitely too hot to play a few games per day.  And the snack bar ran out of ice at one point.  Gotta be a safety concern.


----------



## smellycleats (Jul 17, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Saw a few new things this weekend at the Anaheim Surf of Norco tournament.
> 1.  Lady pouring coors light into her hydro flask right before the start of her daughters 03 game.  I wanted to ask if she had any extras.
> 2.  Sunday morning 8:30 game.  A few fields down from our game, there was a "fan" pounding on a drum like the supporters section of an MLS game.  Pounding on it for most of the first half.  Someone must have told him (I assume it was a dad, but who knows) to put away the drum for the rest of the game.
> 3.  Damn it was hot. Too hot to sit there.  Definitely too hot to play a few games per day.  And the snack bar ran out of ice at one point.  Gotta be a safety concern.


----------



## smellycleats (Jul 17, 2017)

And  if it's too hot to sit there how the heck are kids supposed to play soccer in beast mode.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 17, 2017)

timbuck said:


> 2.  Sunday morning 8:30 game.  A few fields down from our game, there was a "fan" pounding on a drum like the supporters section of an MLS game.  Pounding on it for most of the first half.  Someone must have told him (I assume it was a dad, but who knows) to put away the drum for the rest of the game.
> .


They used to do this in the Latino League my older played on, and on the one my father used to play on.  I half jokingly have suggested that we should do it too to a few teams from time to time.  Having a cheer section would certainly mean the parents couldn't be yelling instructions at their kids or at the refs.  Of course, given the public fields, the reason they probably discourage this (particularly if housing is nearby) is because of the noise complaints.  Still, I applaud the spirit, particularly if they are wearing a funny hat....to make it work you really need at least 2 drums (a snare and a base) and a cheerleader..


----------



## timbuck (Jul 17, 2017)

Forgot one other observation.  We had a 2.5 break between games.  We decided to leave our ez up and watch the game in between.  Since we were at the field already, we had a nice seat.  Parents of one of the teams asked us to move to they could watch from the spot we were in.  We offered to let them sit under our ez up.  They didn't want to and just wanted us to move. 
How long until they start charging for seating?


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 17, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Forgot one other observation.  We had a 2.5 break between games.  We decided to leave our ez up and watch the game in between.  Since we were at the field already, we had a nice seat.  Parents of one of the teams asked us to move to they could watch from the spot we were in.  We offered to let them sit under our ez up.  They didn't want to and just wanted us to move.
> How long until they start charging for seating?


Its pretty well established that you move your chairs, pop up, and other assorted crap back from the sideline to allow the next team to move in. But you knew this.


----------



## Fact (Jul 17, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Its pretty well established that you move your chairs, pop up, and other assorted crap back from the sideline to allow the next team to move in. But you knew this.


/  
Just sounds like Timbuck was trying to be a nice guy.  In this heat, who would not want the shade?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 17, 2017)

Are you not allowed to sit and watch another game?   We knew a few players on one of the teams. 
There was plenty of room for others to sit. 

We "borrowed" another teams tent to sit under during my younger daughters game.  They were happy to not have to pack up their tent and we were happy not to unpack ours.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 17, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Its pretty well established that you move your chairs, pop up, and other assorted crap back from the sideline to allow the next team to move in. But you knew this.


^^^This.


----------



## SplitSoccerFamMom (Jul 17, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Are you not allowed to sit and watch another game?   We knew a few players on one of the teams.
> There was plenty of room for others to sit.
> 
> We "borrowed" another teams tent to sit under during my younger daughters game.  They were happy to not have to pack up their tent and we were happy not to unpack ours.


Pretty sure it's common curtesy to let the parents of current game players have first choice of sideline location. Just saying.  But why they didn't take the shade option is beyond me. It was oven status out there on Sat.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 18, 2017)

timbuck said:


> 3.  Damn it was hot. Too hot to sit there.  Definitely too hot to play a few games per day.  And the snack bar ran out of ice at one point.  Gotta be a safety concern.


You should have come down to nice cool San Diego and played the Albion tournament.  I am glad I will be refereeing Surf Cup and not the Silverlakes Showcase in two weeks.  Norco is going to be brutally hot the last weekend of July.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 18, 2017)

Surfref said:


> You should have come down to nice cool San Diego and played the Albion tournament.  I am glad I will be refereeing Surf Cup and not the Silverlakes Showcase in two weeks.  Norco is going to be brutally hot the last weekend of July.


My kids were guests. Their teams specifically avoided this tournament because of Norco in July.


----------

